# breeders in NC



## clarkcan (Apr 14, 2005)

Hello,

I am looking for a top-of-the-line breeder in NC or a neighboring state who has puppies available. Any ideas?

Candace


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I would check on the American Maltese Association's website for a breeder's list. Also, I noticed that the AKC maintains a breeder's list with available puppies. Those are good places to start.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by clarkcan_@Apr 18 2005, 06:00 PM
> *Hello,
> 
> I am looking for a top-of-the-line breeder in NC or a neighboring state who has puppies available.  Any ideas?
> ...


[/QUOTE]

As far as I know, there is not a _top-of-the-line _breeder in North Carolina. However, there is one called Silkess in Winston-Salem that seems to have a good reputation. I believe someone on SM bought from her. I don't know anything about her ... just know that I have heard people say good things. Her web site is: Silkess Maltese Web Site

So, that I can think of some breeders, which area of NC are you in... Eastern, Western or middle... that will determine which states are close.... What distance are you willing to go to get your baby?


----------



## clarkcan (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks so much for the Silkess referral. Unfortunately, no pups for a long while. I am in Wilmington, SE NC, the closest one can get to the SC border. But travelling may not be a problem.

I'm having trouble finding pups available that are close to the perfect Villa Malta pup I got in 1994. I've also had 4 others since 1963, so I'm not new to Maltese. I am partial to the Villa Malta look and the "old" standards of my day rather than the distorted "teacup" ideas people have nowadays.

Candace


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

This one is in Southern VA

http://www.mystiquemaltese.com/

Susie Pham is in West VA

http://www.chaletdemaltese.com/

Alabama 

http://www.coquetmaltese.com/

http://www.jacobmaltese.com/

There is nothing wrong with calling and asking for referrals if they don't have anything in the near future. However, most breeders don't have something available right away...I actually prefer getting to know the breeder for a while before committing myself to a pup. 

The other thing to try is contacting local All-breed clubs for referrals. Not all good breeders belong to AMA. You can search by state for all breed clubs here:

http://www.akc.org/clubs/search/index.cfm?...conf&display=on

If you are specific about lines you want, you might consider flying to pick up a pup as well.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Candace,
My Sparkle (see photo on my avator) is from Susie Pham. My Cookie (see signature) is from Villa Malta lines. Nibbler is from Rhapsody Maltese. My guess is that you will feel my Maltese have the "distorted" look but I find them adorable. If you are interested in Villa Malta lines, Debbie P. up in PA now owns Villa Malta. You may want to contact her. However, like with all lines, they evolve over the years ... and you should check if it is still what you like.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Apr 18 2005, 10:04 PM
> *Hi Candace,
> My Sparkle (see photo on my avator) is from Susie Pham.  My Cookie (see signature) is from Villa Malta lines.  Nibbler is from Rhapsody Maltese.  My guess is that you will feel my Maltese have the "distorted" look but I find them adorable.  If you are interested in Villa Malta lines, Debbie P. up in PA now owns Villa Malta.  You may want to contact her.  However, like with all lines, they evolve over the years ... and you should check if it is still what you like.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=53982*


[/QUOTE]

I went to Susie Pham's site and see that she does have a precious male available!!!


----------



## clarkcan (Apr 14, 2005)

Sparkle, Cookie, and Nibbler are indeed beautiful! If you ever want to rent them out for a few days, let me know!

I have learned of the VM reunion in PA in June. Perhaps that would be a good place to find a pup.

THanks for your info,
Candace


----------

